# pci karte-serielle Schnittstelle



## dertobiii (4. Januar 2012)

hi,
ich hab heut mal wieder mein Lego Mindstorms ausgepackt und steh vor einem Problem:
um den Roboter zu progammieren, benötige ich eine "Serielle Schnitstelle, 9-Polig", die ich nicht besitze. zudem arbeite ich mit win7, ich weiss nicht wei weit das ein problem darstellt.


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst ne PCI RS-232 Schnittstellenkarte (gibt's evtl. auch mit PCI-E). Windows 7 hat damit kein Problem, RS-232 wird noch unterstützt. "PCI RS-232" in der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl sollte dir ein paar Produkte liefern.


----------



## dertobiii (4. Januar 2012)

danke. das könnte gehen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht würde da schon so ein Adapter für USB reichen


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Bei USB-Adaptern habe ich aber schon mal von Problemem mit manchen Geräten gehört. Musst du eventuell vorher mal im Netz nachsehen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Mindstorms + USB-Adaptern hat.


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2012)

Welches Mainboard hast du? Viele MBs haben wenigstens intern RS232

Viele Adapterkarten sind ziemlich halbgare Angelegenheiten und funktionieren nur mit einigen alten "Standardgeräten"

Edit: das Croshair IV Formula hat wirklich kein RS232


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du? Viele MBs haben wenigstens intern RS232


 Stimmt. Evtl. brauchst du nur so ein Kabel, dass du dann ans Mainboard anschließen kannst (Stecker meist als COM1 bezeichnet). Das wäre die beste Lösung


----------



## Superwip (6. Januar 2012)

Das könnte auch helfen:

Suche RS232-Karte für PCIe - Mikrocontroller.net


----------

